# Titanic survivor auctions relics (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

The UK's last remaining survivor of the Titanic plans to sell mementoes from the ship to pay her nursing home fees.

More from BBC News...


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Very sad that the old lady has had to sell this stuff to pay for her nursing home fees rather than pass it down to her family (assuming she has one)!


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

This story was on the local TV news tonight speaking to this poor lady. This government can bail out banks with millions of tax payers money and waste money elsewhere, but expects people to sell their prized possessions and homes to pay for their nursing home care. It is simply outrageous especially when those who have never done a days work in their lives pay no rent, no council tax, contribute nothing to society carry on with the freebies when old, getting free nursing home care. What a crazy world we live in when you are better off being a scrounger (Cloud) 

David


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

well said David!. Anyone remember when England was England? Glad to be living abroad out of it I am.


----------



## Pat Hughes (Sep 23, 2008)

All things consisered we still live in the best country on the planet. Have lived in a few countries and I am convinced of this.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

I have to agree there are still some good towns and citys there Pat. some areas are ok. But the places where i have lived over there make me feel safer over here surrounded by rebel forces. Plus the cost of living here being so much lower and the climate make it ideal for me. I also enjoy the company of so many other ex pats.
National health service and government benefits which are not available over here makes England such a good country.
I am merely stating my personal feelings. sorry if this offends anyone in England.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Pat Hughes said:


> All things consisered we still live in the best country on the planet. Have lived in a few countries and I am convinced of this.



You are right Pat, all things considered we do live in the best country until perhaps we lose it all to Brussels?!. 

But even with all things considered there has to be something badly wrong when a person has to sell items from one of the biggest maritime disasters in history in order to get nursing home care when a person down the road who has contributed nothing to society gets it all free. How can we look ourselves in the face when a scrounger gets help from cradle to grave but a person who has worked all their lives have to sell their home and possessions to be looked after in dignity until they die. That surely cannot be considered to be fair?. This lady is just one example highlighted because she had to sell Titanic items. Others never make the news. I had a lot of dealings with nursing homes and saw it all the time, penalised by the state because they had the audacity to make something of their lives. When they died they were often broke, not being able pay for their funeral savings all gone. I saw this week in week out before I retired. Some died as a pauper not having enough left to be buried with dignity How on earth can this be considered to be right?. 

David


----------



## Pat Hughes (Sep 23, 2008)

Billy/David,

Perhaps may statement, generic as it was, does need a 'rider'.
Like many on the site I have a few 'buy to lets' for my pension and I have come to realise that we have a sub culture in our own society. We have an element who have been described as scroungers etc, etc and it does irritate me that there are people out there who couldn't work in a convulsion however, they are looked after by the state. That aside, the poor lady will not be allowed to starve on these shores and will, in the last resort, be looked after. There are many countries where she would not. Not a perfect system but it is what it is.


----------



## Jas m (Jun 18, 2008)

Re the comment about bailing out banks rather than deserving individuals I was reminded of the old banking saying.....
If you owe the bank £2 that is your problem
If you owe the bank £2m that is the banks problem
If the bank owes £2 billion ....that is our problem !


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Pat

I understand exactly what you are saying, and agree with you. 

However, there is a hidden element that never makes the news. Some people are not looked after properly whether paying for it or not. I am not sure if all members are aware but I was in charge of a mortuary before I retired. I could tell shocking stories that never make the headlines, but for confidentiality and indeed legal reasons in some cases I cannot. Yes, we have plenty to be grateful for in this country, far better than many other countries, but we have plenty to be ashamed of as well which the public never get to hear about. That is why I feel so much for this one lady because her story is part of a far wider picture which is more common than people realise.

We all have family and friends who are getting old. Please let us all make sure they die with dignity whether rich or poor not relying on anybody else, including the state. 

David


----------



## Pat Hughes (Sep 23, 2008)

Good post!


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

The items made over £30,000 allowing the lady it would be hoped to live her life in comfort having been cast aside by the state for making something of her life. 

The 'Titanic International Society' bid for the items with the intention of giving them back to her, but were outbid. I also understand from local radio that another person gave her £3,000 to pay for nursing home fees. At least some people care.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/wiltshire/7677913.stm

David


----------



## Matt Black (Dec 31, 2008)

*Hollywood Stars contribute*


Tuesday May 12 2009

Hollywood stars Kate Winslet and Leonardo DiCaprio have given cash to help pay the nursing home fees of the last survivor of the Titanic.(And they have promised support on an ongoing basis

Oscar winner Winslet (33), and DiCaprio (34), who made their international names in the 1997 film about the sinking of the liner were approached by a charity to help 97-year-old Millvina Dean.

The film's director James Cameron has also made a donation.(Apparently "take this and don't come back for more

Ms Dean from the New Forest, Hampshire, was just nine weeks old when the liner sank with the loss of more than 1,500 lives in April 1912.

Now frail, she has been living at a nursing home for a few years and last month she auctioned personal belongings and memorabilia associated with the disaster to help pay for the £3,000-a-month (€3,339) cost of her care.
(She supports ****nal despite living so close to the Saints!

The campaign called the Millvina Fund was launched in Belfast yesterday, where the liner was built.

Support

It was launched in the former Harland & Wolff drawing offices in the Titanic Quarter of the city.

Derry author Don Mullan, a friend of Ms Dean, approached the stars to lend their support. He's also produced a limited edition photograph depicting Millvina signing a card for an autograph collector, which is selling for €500 with all proceeds going towards the Millvina Fund.

It is believed that the Titanic trio of DiCaprio, Winslet and Cameron have donated $30,000 (€22,069)

Mr Mullan said: "I laid down the challenge to the Titanic actors and directors to support the Millvina Fund and I was delighted with the generosity they have shown. I am also determined to enlist the support of Celine Dion."

In a joint statement, the acting stars said: "We are honoured to contribute to the Millvina Fund. Our hope is that others will feel inspired by Millvina Dean's remarkable story of survival." 

- Martin Halfpenny, Irish Independant


----------

